# Low wattage amps..,



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

,,. ,like 5 watts or so, anyone gigging with one? just jamming in the basement? just keeping it in the window to make the neighborhood jealous? I’m considering one, since this was proclaimed the year of the amp, and I’m trying to diversify. I tried the Matchless and really wanted to like it but passed. I had a jacked up Champ and I miss it when I get to sippin or playing, or both. The Swart STR Trem looks pretty great. I’ve tried a few Swarts and all were awesome but I don’t need more high powered stuff right now. The verb and trem with effortless drive sounds like a winning 1x12 combo.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Good mic = good to go.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My amp that gets the most use is a 1 watt Blackstar HT1RH. I do 90% of my practicing with it. It is way louder than you’d expect. I tried it once at a jam with a drummer, bass, and two more guitars. I was going through a 4x12. It was loud enough for rythmn but not for lead. At more reasonable volumes it has a great Marshall tone. Not a lot of headroom but more than enough for home practice. I would have no problem gigging it with a 1x12 miked.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use my Maz 8 all the time at home, could probably gig it in a pinch in the right situation.
I also have a Valvetrain Tallboy and do like that unit too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Good mic = good to go.


agreed, I play in places where things are mic'd up so I feel like it would work out in the long run


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

They're as rare as hens teeth. But the Cornford Harlequin is one of the best amps I've ever heard, regardless of size. 6 watts, but the size of a deluxe reverb with a 12 inch speaker. No real clean headroom to speak of, but could it ever roar for a 6 watter. And like an idiot, I sold it. It's probably the only amp I've gotten rid of that I wished I'd kept.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Epi valve jr head into a 112 of your choice?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Every amp I have is reasonably low watt. I love them all and continue to get more.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Use my 77 Champ on 99% of all gigs. Just stick a mic in front of it and a few pedals and good to go.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been debating on trying one of these out 50 Watt Vox but it is attenuated and uses a tube! sort of. LOL


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I just gave my 11 year old niece in Saskatoon an MV50 and 1x8 cab. She's a ninja and loves it, as does her instructor, "Texas Rob".


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

I recently purchased the Vox Mini 3 G2 practice amp for low volume home use and it is pretty impressive so far 
Not sure about gigging with it but definitely busking !


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I picked up one of these on Kijiji for $135.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

the vox super beetle sounds promising as well


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

I have four of the 50th Anniversary 1 watt Marshall heads (JTM1H, JMP1H, JCM1H and JVM1H) and I couldn't be happier with them. They all sound different but all distinctly Marshall. All rotate through 1x10, 1x12 and 4x10 cabs. 1 watt can get surprisingly loud.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

dleake said:


> I have four of the 50th Anniversary 1 watt Marshall heads (JTM1H, JMP1H, JCM1H and JVM1H) and I couldn't be happier with them. They all sound different but all distinctly Marshall. All rotate through 1x10, 1x12 and 4x10 cabs. 1 watt can get surprisingly loud.


I can’t believe you’re missing the DSL1H/JCM2000, you clearly have room on top of the JMP there ... tsk tsk tsk 

Actually, I just received the non-anniversary DSL1CR that’s been sitting in my US mailbox since June. Some people poo poo it (actually, most love it) and it does sound different from the anniversary DSL1C/JCM2000, but it is actually awesome as well and these are not expensive and available!


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

LexxM3 said:


> I can’t believe you’re missing the DSL1H/JCM2000, you clearly have room on top of the JMP there ... tsk tsk tsk
> 
> Actually, I just received the non-anniversary DSL1CR that’s been sitting in my US mailbox since June. Some people poo poo it (actually, most love it) and it does sound different from the anniversary DSL1C/JCM2000, but it is actually awesome as well and these are not expensive and available!


I might have to look for one!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

dleake said:


> I might have to look for one!


Look no more, LOL: Marshall DSL1 50th Anniversary | Amplificateurs et pédales | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 57 Custom Champ that I picked up not too long ago. It is lots of fun with just one dial on it and I'm only barely getting to know it. I've had a Vox AC4C1 for a while that I really like. I put a Celestion Gold 10" in it and cut a port in the back and I like what that did for the sound. It's a cool little amp, too. That said, I don't gig, so I don't know how these do at super-high volume. If I turn them up too high at home, I get the evil eye.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've often posted about my 76-77 2x8 VibroChamp. Since switching to bass, the VC is one of 2 guitar amps I have left, along with my TriWatt. The VC is the best pedal platform I ever owned, and has a really stellar big sound for clean, to a light Marshall-ish OD from 8-10 on the volume. And it's loud enough for lots of situations, given the extra speaker.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I picked up one of these on Kijiji for $135.


There is one of these floating around our local Kijiji for $200 at the moment.

@vadsy you are more than welcome to pop over and kick the tires on my VHT...it's 6 watts into a 12" speaker...or I could pop over to your place.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I have a 57 Custom Champ that I picked up not too long ago. It is lots of fun with just one dial on it and I'm only barely getting to know it. I've had a Vox AC4C1 for a while that I really like. I put a Celestion Gold 10" in it and cut a port in the back and I like what that did for the sound. It's a cool little amp, too. That said, I don't gig, so I don't know how these do at super-high volume. If I turn them up too high at home, I get the evil eye.


I’ve used my 57 Champ at a couple of loudish jams with a crash and bash drummer. The amp cut through for lead pretty good with an archer ikon on it.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@vadsy I had a Swart STR Trem in that tuxedo look, and can vouch for its quality. I bought new, and sold due to redundancy. Have a vintage Gretsch 5 watt amp, and a Milkman 10 watt. I'd also highly recommend the Milkman. It's the One Watt Plus model. In the same price range as the Swart.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I frequently gig with a 5W Valve JR 1X12. Often unmiced.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Epi valve jr head into a 112 of your choice?


The matching 112 is cheap and beautiful


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got the L&M Insiders spam and they are offering a $20 rental voucher for use anytime if you drop by a store between March 7th and 10th...maybe they'll have something interesting you could try for a week or two with no skin off your back...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

My first reaction when I hear of 5W (or so) amps is to associate them with small speakers and cabinets. I know.... but that's what my experiences are. That said, I don't think I could live long with both. One of my buddies has a Swart STR and it doesn't do anything for me (and I'm a Swart guy). I haven't heard too many amps/cabs under 10" that spin my crank. Just me. And this is not to say a low wattage amp wouldn't work for me, just not in a small cabinet.

BTW Vadim, how've ya been?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys (especially you valve jr guys) need to try a vht special 6. i've been using one since the jurassic period, and i like them alot for what they are


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> My first reaction when I hear of 5W (or so) amps is to associate them with small speakers and cabinets. I know.... but that's what my experiences are. That said, I don't think I could live long with both. One of my buddies has a Swart STR and it doesn't do anything for me (and I'm a Swart guy). I haven't heard too many amps/cabs under 10" that spin my crank. Just me. And this is not to say a low wattage amp wouldn't work for me, just not in a small cabinet.
> 
> BTW Vadim, how've ya been?


I agree, that's why my Maz 8 is run through a 2x12 and the reason that I bought the Tallboy as it has a 12" speaker.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Mesa Fillmore is a great versatile amp that can power down to low wattage.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> There is one of these floating around our local Kijiji for $200 at the moment.
> 
> @vadsy you are more than welcome to pop over and kick the tires on my VHT...it's 6 watts into a 12" speaker...or I could pop over to your place.


that is mighty nice of you. I'd like to try it out although I can tell you I'm pretty sure I've made up my mind on the Swart. I'll PM you when the weather gets a bit nicer and the back yard gets set up and we can sit out there and play a little and have a beer and some food



DaddyDog said:


> @vadsy I had a Swart STR Trem in that tuxedo look, and can vouch for its quality. I bought new, and sold due to redundancy. Have a vintage Gretsch 5 watt amp, and a Milkman 10 watt. I'd also highly recommend the Milkman. It's the One Watt Plus model. In the same price range as the Swart.


dang! this was recently that you passed on the Swart? did you purchase it in Canada?
I'll check out the Milkman, I'm familiar with some of them but not the One Watt Plus. I'd like to have the verb and trem though



Swervin55 said:


> My first reaction when I hear of 5W (or so) amps is to associate them with small speakers and cabinets. I know.... but that's what my experiences are. That said, I don't think I could live long with both. One of my buddies has a Swart STR and it doesn't do anything for me (and I'm a Swart guy). I haven't heard too many amps/cabs under 10" that spin my crank. Just me. And this is not to say a low wattage amp wouldn't work for me, just not in a small cabinet.
> 
> BTW Vadim, how've ya been?


I've been good, really good. We should have lunch soon and catch up, Tacos and Tequila in St Albert? Beira in Ritchie? 

I hear you on the low wattage amps, similar feelings on a lot of those points but I personally experienced an exception, it had a larger cab and a 10" speaker. I miss it but I also want to try some new things. The Swart popped up on my feed and I remember borrowing one of yours and loving the whole vibe of it. I don't expect any chimey cleans, just some drive and a larger sound with a rich verb and trem. 

Anyways, remember when we bought the 5E3 Deluxe and 5F1 Champ from Flowerday. I loved that amp and wish I didn't sell it. Larger Princeton sized cab with a bigger speaker and all breakup. If I'm getting something like that again it would be cool to have some wicked reverb and bias style tremolo from folks who know what they're doing.

Do you still have the AST or does nkj have it?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

vadsy said:


> this was recently that you passed on the Swart? did you purchase it in Canada?
> I'll check out the Milkman, I'm familiar with some of them but not the One Watt Plus. I'd like to have the verb and trem though


Maybe 2 years ago that I sold the Swart to a neighbour. I purchased it from Mojo Music in Oakville. I think they're still a dealer but don't carry any stock. They down sized and don't have space.

The Milkman is Princeton sized. Very light weight, and very well built. Has power scaling, which I really like. No verb or trem.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've had good results jamming, but mixed results live. It also seems to be really dependent on the amp. There was a epiphone valve Jr head at our jam space that just would not cut through with 2 guitars in the band. I had the same problem with a custom 5 watt amp in the same scenario. But, my Tiny Terror in 7 watt mode would no problem, and I've gigged with it in 7 watt mode.

I think in scenarios with one guitar player there's a bit more flexibility. I know you mainly asked about jamming, but I though I'd pass on my general experiences.

The tiny terror doesn't meet your reverb needs, but I love that amp.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

vadsy said:


> that is mighty nice of you. I'd like to try it out although I can tell you I'm pretty sure I've made up my mind on the Swart. I'll PM you when the weather gets a bit nicer and the back yard gets set up and we can sit out there and play a little and have a beer and some food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the AST combo and the ST Stereo. And just picked up an Eric Clapton Tremolux from Garn. Time to get together? NICE tele by the way.


----------

